# Something killed all of my chickens last nite!!!



## elevan (Nov 1, 2010)

Something dug into my chicken coop/ run and killed all of my 10wk old chickens last night!!

I've posted on BYC too in the hopes that someone can help me figure out what my predator was.

If anyone here thinks that they can help please go to:
http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=5059811#p5059811

{Warning: there are graphic pics}

It has been a very sad day. 

I am especially upset about losing my beautiful Redder Fredder, our gold crested polish.  She was the sweetest little chicken!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Nov 1, 2010)

sorry
:-(

we've heard a LOT of coyotes lately so we are on super high alert.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry about losing your chickens. What would do that and not eat the chickens? Don't raccoons do that? I don't know if there are weasels in Ohio. I haven't heard of any but I don't know. I would think coyotes would take the chickens and eat them. The only other thing I can think of are dogs that are just doing it for sport. Do fox eat them or leave them?


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Nov 1, 2010)

growl. foxes take them.

we came home to find some neighborhood dogs eating one of my favorite hens. but mostly they killed them and left them. if something didnt eat them i'm guessing its dogs.


----------



## elevan (Nov 1, 2010)

We just found the missing chicken - ALIVE!!!!      She wedged herself between the rain barrel and the fence.  She couldn't get out of her spot but nothing could get to her either...the rain barrel being in a corner.

We've got her in a dog crate in our camper until we can make our coop / run the chicken fort knox!

This little gal hadn't been named yet.  So, we've now named her Lucky!

It still hurts that we lost the other 10 but this definitely eases the pain some.


----------



## elevan (Nov 1, 2010)

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> if something didnt eat them i'm guessing its dogs.


There were 4 holes... 2 not more than 1 1/2 inches diameter....1 probably 2 inches diameter and the other 3 inches diameter...

Definitely not dogs - something more sinister and sneaky.


----------



## elevan (Nov 1, 2010)

The consensus on BYC is leaning to weasel or mink.  I know absolutely nothing about either of these creatures!


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 3, 2010)

Weasels are chicken killing machines and move from bird to bird drinking blood in large amounts from the throat in case they get disturbed. Back in the UK my two dogs tried to kill one and I had to call them off to save a vets bill.
So sorry to hear of your loss and the photos suggest a weasel, stoat, mink attack with the hole size in your coop wire


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 3, 2010)

I do not know about Ohio but here in Kentucky you can trap weasals and mink, in season which starts in two weeks.  You may want to conatct your Fish and Game department.  They might know of someone who would be happy to come and catch the critters for you.


----------



## elevan (Nov 3, 2010)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I do not know about Ohio but here in Kentucky you can trap weasals and mink, in season which starts in two weeks.  You may want to conatct your Fish and Game department.  They might know of someone who would be happy to come and catch the critters for you.


Thank you for the idea. Our season starts Nov. 10.  I've told just about everyone I know that if they know someone who traps to let them know that they are welcome to trap on my property.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 4, 2010)

I am sooo sorry for your loss!!    That is terrible news... I would definately say weasel or mink...They would certainly go after prey exactly like that.  Anything else larger would take one and leave...and the holes would be much larger...etc...I Think you've fiqured that out.

Suggestion, what we did when building our chicken house...under the house area and chicken yard we dug down and placed chicken wire in the ground and connected it to the yard fencing and the chicken house itself.  We have had great success with this.  We also lined the fencing with rocks and burried everything with soil.  And nothing has got in from underneath...thankfully...it has also prevented rodents too which is an added bonus.  Good luck..and again Im very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Bossroo (Nov 4, 2010)

Chicken wire will keep chickens in , but will NOT keep predators out !!!


----------



## elevan (Nov 4, 2010)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> Chicken wire will keep chickens in , but will NOT keep predators out !!!


Absolutely no chicken wire for me in the future, just 1/4" hardware cloth.
I hear this over and over.  And yet, makes me wonder why they sell chicken wire to begin with...


----------

